# Logistics Route for Immigration to NZ



## Durban (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi All

I have been reading up a bit on the immigration to New Zealand 

Doing a bit of research covers more IT / Engineering and the likes

I come from a different industry - where there is not that much info that I managed to dig up.

I would be completing a SAQA ID: 91114 which is essentially a Bachelor of Business Administration Degree in Logistics and Supply Chain Management - this is a NQF Level 7 in SA

I gather from current experience and upon qualifying from my degree the closest I can get to a similiar position would be under the following category
List of Skilled Occupations Part A - Importer or Exporter - ANZSCO NO. 133311

So my question basically is - has any of you had experience in obtaining ITA / job offers being in the Logistics / Supply Chain / Shipping Industry not in a managerial position?

Would this be an uphill battle? Though suppose the make or break part would be having the job offer to all but secure enough points / automatic selection?

Regards


----------



## hyweldavies (Jun 7, 2014)

You would need NZQA assessment to answer this, sounds like you already know the answer though


----------



## Durban (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, having searched a bit harder, a B.Comm will be the best option to follow.

Thanks for the response


----------

